# Turn signal gremlin..anyone else have this problem?



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

OK, so whenever the hazard switch is turned on, my turn signals won't work for a while afterwards. It's my 86 syncro. I suspect a ground bleed. I've tried a different relay, hazard switch, headlight switch and turn signal stalk. No go. The turn signal light will stay very dimly lit and when the stalk is put down or up, the light glows fully but the signals do not light or flash at all. Anyone ever run into this? I also thought it might be a cluster issue...but haven't tried a different one yet.


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

check and change fuses: #4 and #19

Maybe fuse is "almost" burned.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow. Skopek wins! Obviously, the first thing I did was check the fuses and they all tested good with my cheap little yellow fuse tester that came with the big box of fuses from autozone. But after pulling fuse 19 and swapping in a new one the turn signals came alive again. Looked at the fuse and it's obviously blown, but somehow still makes a connection on the tester. Crazy. Never seen this before. Thanks again Skopek!


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

eace:


----------

